# Pineapple



## wanna-be-smoker (Sep 17, 2017)

and nachos lol

I did some pre dinner snacks. Nachos and pineapple. Nachos I have done before and are straight forward and simple. First time for pineapple and while the out come was not exactly what I wanted I learned a few things and they were still super tasty.
 

Next time I will lightly baste with maple syrup and sprinkle with brown sugar more like a rub. The thinner sauce type baste drips all over and even with the higher ( 350) temp its not in the cooker long enough to brown up the way it should.













pn1.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 17, 2017


















pn3.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 17, 2017


















pn4.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 17, 2017


















pn5.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 17, 2017


















pn6.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 17, 2017


















pn7.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 17, 2017


















pn8.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Sep 17, 2017


----------



## 3montes (Sep 18, 2017)

Cooked pineapple is awesome. I soak rings in Malibu Coconut Rum for at least a couple hours or overnight. Take them out of the rum and dust with brown sugar and grill or smoke until warmed through and sugar has caramelized! Good stuff! Yours look pretty darn good along with the nacho's!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 18, 2017)

Ive grilled pineapple glazed with honey.  They're delicious.  But I've never tried smoking them.  Yours look great!!!

How long and at what temp??  And what smoking wood did you use?  I'm guessing  a fruit woid.

Gary


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Sep 18, 2017)

thanks you guys.

i cooked them in my camp chef pellet at 375 with hickory because i did not have any other pellets. they were in for about 8 minutes per side.


----------

